# Your House



## jeroen (May 4, 2007)

Since we already have an Inside Your House thread, I thought it would be nice to have an outside your house thread.

Here's mine:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 11, 2007)

Front and back...






You'll have to ignore my lengthening shadow I'm afraid...







Probably time I got the back sorted out, it's looking a little bare.

>;o))


----------



## cherrymoose (May 13, 2007)

*trots off to the Inside Your House thread*


----------



## The_Traveler (May 13, 2007)

Saw this thread and all the details came together.
Tokina 12-24 already on camera sitting on the table.
New tripod legs & head
glorious morning
post-migraine euphoria

Large pile of mulch, car, trees and difficult angle made the front a no-no picture-wise so I went out back and shot this.


----------



## dirtnapper (Jun 10, 2007)




----------

